# Sprinkler design question for 2000 sq ft lawn with slopes and winds



## kubais (Sep 5, 2018)

Hi, I am working on sprinkler design for my home lawn consisting of MP Rotators only, mainly because of sloped terrain and windy conditions. Since it´s my first design I would like to ask for a quick review if I made some serious mistakes with sprinkler heads positioning and dividing them in zones. I studied for quite some time all the design guides from the Hunter but since my lawn is not much uniform it was quite difficult for me to keep it head to head coverage only.

First I used Orbit sprinkler system designer - an online tool - to draw the plot precisely and had it automatically populated with sprinkler heads. That resulted in very uneven irrigation patterns so I started the job manually with creating arcs and counting GPM for each zone.

My water source is a water well and now with 1" piping going form the pump I am able to get 2 gallons of water in 8 seconds. Static pressure is constant at about 3,8bars (55psi) when valve is either closed or open which should give me around 15 GPM, at least according to Orbit designer.

I was also juggling idea of using water drip design for veggie plots but stopped it since I would probably need to use 2 more zones. Anyway I plan to run irrigation 2 to 3 times a week and that should be plenty enough for all the veggies.

A question on x-core controller placement. I can either use outdoor unit and have it installed at water source on the fence or run 100ft cable from garage to manifolds - which would be convenient for cheaper indoor unit (which would probably live longer being indoor) and not needing to walk across whole garden anytime I need to change things on the controller. The only caveat is the need to dig 5 feet trench at garage to get cables through pipe that is under garage foundations.

Here is link for the design:

https://photos.app.goo.gl/fpigGLUDFwbTV6CaA

Appreciate any help.

I am from a metric system country - Czech Republic but tried to convert everything ...


----------



## kubais (Sep 5, 2018)

I have added new version of design with 3 zones and main piping.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/LQ3ZMniNYiH5TA8d8


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Your lawn shape makes this really hard. I will try to look at it in more detail later.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## kubais (Sep 5, 2018)

Indeed my lawn shape is not ideal but that´s all due to sloped terrain and need for some privacy


----------

